
Ask HN: An organism which creates an ecosystem to feed on it - Lucadg
Thinking about platforms as Amazon, Uber or Facebook I&#x27;m wondering if we can find similar dynamics in nature.<p>Parasites feed on top of bigger organisms but nothing comes to mind about organisms which create or facilitate and ecosystem and then control it and feed on it.<p>It would be a powerful analogy.<p>Thanks!
======
Libeste
The word you're looking for is 'Cultivation.'

You've basically described farming and ranching. Plenty of analogies there,
though many of them have already been used.

~~~
Lucadg
that's a good one thanks! One aspect which does not fit too much it the fact
that the farmer cuts the plants to eat them and the rancher kills the animals.
Uber or Airbnb don't kill the users, they keep them alive and extract a part
of the value created.

I think I got it thanks to you tough: milking cows.

Does it work? Too harsh?

~~~
Libeste
There's also orchards, and beekeeping, raising chickens for eggs might
qualify.

As well as this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphid#Ant_mutualism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphid#Ant_mutualism)

------
jimparkins
Beaver dams

~~~
Lucadg
Thanks, interesting

------
fullmoon888
The Matrix! Harvesting humans in silos to extract energy

~~~
Lucadg
The Matrix is better, humans just sleep there :) In Uber, Airbnb or Amazon
they need to work!

